# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  زوجج طلب منك تعملين له مساج وما تعرفين؟!! تعالي أعلمج بالصور ..

## شوق وبس

التدليك أو ( المساج باللغة الإنجليزيه ) أحد أكثر التجاربِ المريحةِ للجسم في العالمِ ،

فهي مستمده من كلمة اللمسِ.



فهو حسّيُ يشعر فيه الشخص بالراحة و الاستجمام كما أنه يميل إلى أنْ يَكُونَ جنسي بكل تأكيد ، كما أنه يَحْلَّ 'العقدَ' التي تَحْدثُ في العضلاتِ التي تُشدَّ من قبل عملَ أكثر من اللازمَ، يَحل الجسمَ ويَجْعلَ الجلدَ ناعمَ ومرنَ ، كمــا أنه يجعل زوجك يحبك بجنووون أكبر عند اتقانك لهذه العمليه لاتقولين صعبه .. صدقيييييني اقرأي هذه الخطوات البسيطه والصوور التعلميه حطيتهاا لكم عشاان تستفيدوون اكثرر واكثرر

المعدات اللازمة لراحة و سهولة عمل المساج:-

الزّيوت للاستعمال
شراء زيت لعمل المساج لسهولة الحركة ، او كريم و كمثال على ذلك الزيوت و الكريمات الخاصه بالأطفال.



يوصى باستخدام زيت السّمسم لانه بارداً هو الانسب لعمل مساج منشط للجسم وملين للجلد ويعطي البشرة لمعاناً غير متوقعاً,البعض يفضل أستعمال زيت جوز الهند في الصّيف , بسبب أثره البارد , الذي قد يكون أكثر رغبة , خصوصًا في جوّ أدفأ .

الاستعداد

يصبّ زيت السمسم ااو اي زيت اخر في قدر و تسخينه على درجة حراره هادئه بحيث نه مايكون باااارد ولا حاار جداا يعني دافى بعدين صبيه فى اناء حلوو مزين 

النوذج التالي الأماكن التي يجب عليك أن تقومي بالمساج فيها.,وتركزي عليهاا



كيف يعمل المدلّك

اولا تاكدي من دفء الزيت وبعد ذالك ضعي القليل من الزيت أو الكريم في راحة يديك او على المكان على المكان الذي ستقومين فيه بعمل المساج


خطــــــــــــوات عمل المساج بالطريقة الصحيحة :

1- عند البدء عليك بجعل أصابعك تتبع حركة التدليك بشكل دائري حتى تضغط و تحرك الدم و يمشي في باقي ارجاء الجسم..


عند عملك للمساج لاتنسي توزعي لمسات يدك على جسمه و من الأفضل ان ينام الرجل على بطنه يجب ان تركزي على الظهر و تحت الرأس على رقبته و الأكتاف و اسفل العمود الفقري و الأرجل

الظهر


اتبعي الخطواط الموظحه فى الصووره



حركي يديك من الاسفل الى الاعلى دققي فى وضعيى اليد كيف وضعها على الظهر وعقب حركي يديك بطريقه دائريه الى اسفل نفس الصوره رقم 



وبعد ذالك استخدمي فقط موخرره اليد كما توضح الصوره بالحركه الدائريه الى وسط الظهر



واخير ضعي ساعديك على ظهره وحركي يديك الى الامام والخلف



____________________________________________

وألحين ننتقل لمساج الوجه 



كلنا نعلم مدى أهمية المساج للوجه، لكونه وسيلة من وسائل التجميل الضرورية فالتدليك ينشط الدورة الدموية ويقوي عضلات الوجه ويؤخر ظهور التجاعيد كماأنه يُعتبر وسيلة سريعة لتنظيف البشرة 
وزيادة نضارتها وصفائها.

عند عمل المساج ركزي على المواضع التاليه لانه العظلات فى ها المنطقه هي لي تحتاج الى المساج
خليه يرقد على ظهره باسترخاء مع وضع رأسه على رجلك و دلكي رأسه بحنان و بحركه دائريه على جوانب الرأس و فوق الأنف ومن بين الحاجبين و من تحت الأذن و كذلك الجبهة.



______________________________________________

مساج الارجل والاقدام

أشتهر الصينين اليابنين فى علاج العديد من الامراض عن طريق المساج لانهم يعرفون كل عضله فى القدم تودي الى جهاز معين فى الجسم يعني لو جفنا الصورة التاليه مكتوب با الانجليزي كل نقطه توصل لاي عضوو من الجسم الرئه القولون الاذن الاكتاف والمعده والكبد ....الخ

الصوره التاليه راسمين اعضاء الجسم وبالضبط وين العظله يعني للي ماتعرف انجليزي للصوره لي فووق بامكانها تستعين بالصوره التاليه نحااول نسهل على الكل 




و من مميزات التدليك فهو:

يهدف إلى إطلاقَ الإجهادِ والتقرّحِ العضليِ، بالإضافة إلى تَرْبِية وإرخاءِ الجسمِ والعقلِ.
2_ أما التدليك العميقِ، فهو علاج عصبي عضلي .
3_ وعند دلّكْ المعدةَ تُصبحُ جيدةً بالتدليك الخلفي فهو يقوم على تخفيف عسرَ الهضم.
و يساعد على ذلك قيامك بحركةً دائريه بإتجاه عقرب الساعةَ .



طرق على الزوجة أن لاتتبعها عند عمل المساج:

1_التدليك على طول العمود الفقري
2_التدليك على الكدماتِ، أو الجروح ِ، أو عروق دوالية طرية فعند الضغط على هذه الأماكن قد تَجْعلينَها بالمساج أسوأ!
3_و عند دفع الدمّ عليك دفعه بشكل جانبي من القلب و العمل مَعه، لَيسَ ضدّه.

_________________________________________________

الكتف واليدين

ايضا عند وضع اليدين على الكتف او الظهر استخدمي اسلوب الصفع او الضرب الخفيف عليه و من فوائدها توزيع الدم بشكل متوازن في الجسم و كل هذه الطرق تشعر الشخص بالارتياح..و الخمول 
الضرب الخفيف مب تكسرين ظهررره يحليله هههههه
وكذلك لاتنسي الضغط على عظام الكتف و اليدين ، أما من الناحيه الجنسية فهو ينشطه



كتفاك متشنجتان

اشبكي يديك، واضعة اليد اليمنى خلف الكتف اليسرى واليد اليسرى خلف الكتف اليمنى. توَجَّه اطراف الاصابع نحو العمود الفقري. اضغطي بهدوء، ولكن بقوة. ثم كرري الحركة على اعلى الظهر والكتفين


وهناك انواع للمساج...............


مساج كلاسيكي

تدليك يدوي بمستحضرات المساج لتحسين الدورة الدموية، و تنشيط تغذية الأنسجة بالمواد الحيوية و الأكسجين، استرخاء العضلات تحت الجلد، و تخليص الجسم من السموم بشكل أسرع.


مساج الرد الانعكاسي

يساهم في التغيرات العكسية لأمراض الأعضاء الداخلية، الجهاز الحركي و العمود الفقري


مساج تحت الماء

يدلك الجسم في حوض (الاستحمام) الحمام بواسطة تيار مائي. يريح العضلات، تغذية الجلد و تحت الجلد، ينشط حركة المفاصل



وسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالامتكم

شوق وبس


يله عاد خلوني اشوف ردودكم الحلوة 
واللي عندها إضافات عالمساج لأي جزء في الجسم ياليت تضيفه عشان نستفيد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## ثمرة حبنا

موضوع جدا رائع .......... مشكوووووووووووووره الغلا

----------


## بنوته ابلادي

الموضوع الصراحة وايد حلو 
بس الصور مب طالعة :1 (49): والزيت وين بحصله قالولي في بودي شوب 
بس ما ادري شي ولا
والله ييزيج خير

----------


## أم هزاع ^_^

يعطيج العافية ومشكورة على الموضوع 

بس غريبة.. بعض الصور ما ظهرت عندي!!!!!

----------


## شوق وبس

العفو أختي ( ثمرة حبنا )

بنوته ابلادي .. زيوت المساج بتحصلينها في كل مكان موجودة في بودي شوب والمحلات اللي تبيع العطور الطبيعية ومحلات قمصان النوم وعلى فكرة محل لا سينزا هالايام يايبين زيوت المساج وبالنكهات بعد ، هم ما يبونه دايما بس انا سألتهم وخبروني عشان الفلنتاين فاستغلي الفرصة وروحي اشتريه ..

ام هزاع .. مشكورة اختي على ردج 

المهم يا خواتي انكم تستفيدون ..

----------


## أم التوووت

> الموضوع الصراحة وايد حلو 
> بس الصور مب طالعة :1 (49): والزيت وين بحصله قالولي في بودي شوب 
> بس ما ادري شي ولا
> والله ييزيج خير


اختي بودي شوب عنده انواع حلوه شي للإسترخاء شي للنشاط
وعندهم بعد انواع ساده بدون شي زيت اساسي وانتي عندهم تختارين من الزيوت العطريه يحطولج عليه عشان يعطي ريحه حلوه انا عندي بالفراوله والأنانيا واللافندر ونوع رابع ناسيتنه 

وبعد انتي ممكن تسوين بروحج زيت اطفال وحطي عليه شوي دهن عود ومسك قطرات بس مب وايد بعد حلو 

واهمممممممممم شي للمساج في نظري الجو الهادي والشموع الصغيره تسوي تأثير عجييب ومريح

صح ولا سنزا عندهم هاليومين زيوت حلوه تلاحقيها وبعد بودي شوكليت خخخخ:1 (19):

----------


## غيمة عناد

تسلمين فديتج،،،

صدق المساج يقرب وايد بين الزوجين،،،

يزاج الله خير،،،

----------


## شوق وبس

> تسلمين فديتج،،،
> 
> صدق المساج يقرب وايد بين الزوجين،،،
> 
> يزاج الله خير،،،



طبعا المساج يقرب بين الزوجين مثل ما قلتي لان الريال بطبعه يحب الدلع والاهتمام 

ولما الزوجه تعرض عليه انها تسوي له مساج بدون هو نفسه ما يطلب منها هالشي

يطير من الفرحة وطبعا ما يرفض لانه يحس بالاهتمام وانه حرمته مدلعتنه ومريحتنه:1 (40): 

الله يوفق الجميع ويسعدهم

----------


## سارة العالي

موضوعك وايد حلو وتسلم الايادي 
بس
ليش ما تطلع الصور

----------


## ناعمة العين

دوم اسويله خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## miss elegant

مشكورة على الموضوع ..

----------


## أم مريوومه

تسلمين على الموضوع الحلوووو

----------


## أم ظبي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة الغالية على الموضوع لاني الصراحة ما اعرف شي عن المساج و دايما اخربط على كيفي يوم ريلي يطلب مني اني اسويله مساج

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

موضووووووووووع رااااااااااائع ،،،،، 
و صدق المساج مهم للزوج ،،،،
وااااااااااااااااااايد يستانس ريلي يوم أسويله مساااج  :Smile:  مع أنه كله خرابيط و تأليف من عندي هههههه
خلاص بحفظ الموضوع ،، و بسوي نفس اللي مكتوووب
مشكووره الغاليه

----------


## باربي

تسلم ايدج ع الموضوع الرائع 

بس للاسف الصور ماظهرت 

الغاليه ممكن تطرشين لي الصور ع الخاص ؟؟؟

----------

